# Wicked Beautiful Scenery



## xotoxi

Take a time out of your busy schedule to enjoy some beautiful scenery.

Scotland






Finland





Colorado


----------



## xotoxi

Coastal Maine








http://twin-pines-farm.smugmug.com/photos/102388152-L-1.jpg


----------



## sitarro

What's with the sail on that one boat?
Beautiful shots.


----------



## xotoxi

sitarro said:


> What's with the sail on that one boat?


 
This link describes it (near the middle of the page).

The lobster gangs of Maine - Google Book Search

Basically, the sail is used on windy days and keeps the boat pointed into the wind to help with stability.


----------



## strollingbones

finland...who knew how beautiful....thanks for sharing


----------



## Dis

xotoxi said:


> Coastal Maine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://twin-pines-farm.smugmug.com/photos/102388152-L-1.jpg



_**packs bags and moved into picture #3**_


----------



## Sarah G

xotoxi said:


> Take a time out of your busy schedule to enjoy some beautiful scenery.



Gorgeous.  I have a few that my sister sent me that are beautiful as well.  I'll post them in awhile.


----------



## xotoxi

Dis said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _**packs bags and moved into picture #3**_
Click to expand...

 
Welcome to Portland Head Light


----------



## xotoxi

Mount Washington Hotel, New Hampshire


----------



## Phoenix

Amazing pics.  Thanks for putting them out for the rest of us to see.


----------



## xotoxi

I encourage everyone to add pics...especially of the region of the world in which you live.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

xotoxi said:


> Colorado



I lived about a mile from where this picture was taken, near the town of Leadville.  This is the Arkansas River (just near to where it begins, that's why it looks like creek, not that Colorado Rivers are rivers to anyone from east of the Mississippi).  That mountain in the photo is Mt. Elbert, the highest mountain in Colorado at 14,433 feet above sea level.

Here are some other photos of Colorado:




This area is called American Flats, near the town of Ouray in the Uncompahgre Wilderness Area.  What you are looking at is alpine tundra all around 12,000 feet in elevation.





This is Vestal Peak, 13,803 feet above sea level.  What you are looking at is 2,000 feet tall.  I climbed it naked and without a rope on my 26th Birthday.  Most beautiful mountain I've ever climbed.






  This is the East Face (aka The Diamond) of Longs Peak: 14,259 feet.  That face is 2,500 feet tall.  I've nearly died on this mountain 3 different times.





This is the Ice Lakes Basin.  One of the most spectularly beautifiul places in Colorado.

You can't drive, four-wheel, or ATV to any of these places and it should be kept that way.  If you aren't strong enough, then don't go; stay home and leave it for those of us who make the effort and want the solitude and untrammeled beauty of wilderness.


----------



## xotoxi

Coloradomtnman said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colorado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lived about a mile from where this picture was taken, near the town of Leadville. This is the Arkansas River (just near to where it begins, that's why it looks like creek, not that Colorado Rivers are rivers to anyone from east of the Mississippi). That mountain in the photo is Mt. Elbert, the highest mountain in Colorado at 14,433 feet above sea level.
> 
> Here are some other photos of Colorado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This area is called American Flats, near the town of Ouray in the Uncompahgre Wilderness Area. What you are looking at is alpine tundra all around 12,000 feet in elevation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Vestal Peak, 13,803 feet above sea level. What you are looking at is 2,000 feet tall. I climbed it naked and without a rope on my 26th Birthday. Most beautiful mountain I've ever climbed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the East Face (aka The Diamond) of Longs Peak: 14,259 feet. That face is 2,500 feet tall. I've nearly died on this mountain 3 different times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Ice Lakes Basin. One of the most spectularly beautifiul places in Colorado.
> 
> You can't drive, four-wheel, or ATV to any of these places and it should be kept that way. If you aren't strong enough, then don't go; stay home and leave it for those of us who make the effort and want the solitude and untrammeled beauty of wilderness.
Click to expand...

 
That's beautiful!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Ok, I give.  How do you get pictures to post bigger on here?  Everytime I post pics they always turnout thumbnail size. <sigh>


----------



## Care4all

on a stone bench, there was this plaque there, placed by this woman's husband.  This was in Acadia national park, on Jordan Pond, Mount Dessert island...the coast of Maine









ALL at Acadia National Park....this is what she was looking at and what she loved about the park....but it wasn't a Park back then...:


----------



## Care4all

other Bar Harbor, Maine coast views


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Mt. Evans Colorado, with my pups


----------



## Care4all

Lupines in bloom, in May last year, not too much of a wait for all the spring flowers!!!!!!!


----------



## Yurt

SLO


----------



## Care4all

one of my favorite pics of my favorite house's yard in a town near by called Castine.


----------



## xotoxi

Care4all said:


> ALL at Acadia National Park....this is what she was looking at and what she loved about the park....but it wasn't a Park back then...:


 
Acadia is a great park.  I love to explore the Carriage Trails, which are amazing feats of engineering.

I love visiting MDI.  I've camped there a few times.  My favorite is the campground at the end of Somes Sound.  In high school or junior high, I took a scientific schooner trip around the area and down to Cranberry I.  My bro was married in SW Harbor overlooking Somes Sound.


----------



## xotoxi

View of Camden, Maine, from Mount Battie


----------



## xotoxi

Monhegan, Maine


----------



## xotoxi

More from Monhegan


----------



## Care4all

mid may to the first week in june FLOWERS....I love it this time of year!

Picasa Web Albums - John Doe - Spring 2008 D...


----------



## strollingbones

going south off the coast of san franisco"






fisherman's warf where the seal lions hang out:


----------



## strollingbones

some rock out west:


----------



## strollingbones

there were a lot of rocks:


----------



## strollingbones

a few waterfalls:











lake taho


----------



## strollingbones

south of ft bragg ca:






off the coast of ca:


----------



## sitarro

strollingbones said:


> some rock out west:



Let me guess.......

Half Dome

Bridal Veil Falls  

El Capitan

Yosemite is my favorite place on the planet.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Boulder Colorado
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




University of Colorado @ Boulder


----------



## strollingbones

you guessed right...yosemite is a wonderful place


----------



## Coloradomtnman

strollingbones said:


> some rock out west:



Climbed it.



strollingbones said:


>



Climbed all of those rocks around the falls (not the falls themselved)



strollingbones said:


>



I've climbed on the base of El Cap but haven't climbed a route all the way up to the summit.  Its BIG.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> Boulder Colorado



This is the Third Flatiron.
Climbed it without a rope and barefoot.



Mrs. G S Patton said:


> University of Colorado @ Boulder



I went to school here.

Where do you live Mrs. G S Patton?


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Coloradomtnman said:


> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boulder Colorado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Third Flatiron.
> Climbed it without a rope and barefoot.
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> University of Colorado @ Boulder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went to school here.
> 
> Where do you live Mrs. G S Patton?
Click to expand...



Boulder, went to school there too. I love it. I hate that I have to move in 6 days.


----------



## submarinepainter

xotoxi said:


> View of Camden, Maine, from Mount Battie



My Mom was born in Camden , we have a camp near there on Pitcher Pond off RT. 52 in Lincolnville , Maine 
My Father was from Blue Hill 

I love Maine and will never live any where else!


----------



## sitarro

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> Boulder Colorado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> University of Colorado @ Boulder



Lived in Denver for 10 years. I loved Boulder, spent 4-6 days a week there. Used to bring my Afghan Hound to run at Chautauqua Park in the snow, he loved it(I never picked up his shit though). The Brewing Market was my favorite coffee house. Their Mountain Chai was very good.  The Falafel King was great. Nick and Willie's pizza was outstanding. But...... I hated the spoiled, ultra whiner, naive, hypocritical, libby CU students, what a pain in the ass they were. 

Also..... Red Rocks was the greatest place to see a concert.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

sitarro said:


> Lived in Denver for 10 years. I loved Boulder, spent 4-6 days a week there. Used to bring my Afghan Hound to run at Chautauqua Park in the snow, he loved it(I never picked up his shit though). The Brewing Market was my favorite coffee house. Their Mountain Chai was very good.  The Falafel King was great. Nick and Willie's pizza was outstanding. But...... I hated the spoiled, ultra whiner, naive, hypocritical, libby CU students, what a pain in the ass they were.
> 
> Also..... Red Rocks was the greatest place to see a concert.



When did you live in Boulder?  I lived there in 2004-2005, and went to CU, the student body president was a Republican and so was most of the student government (which I didn't understand why the political spectrum was part of the student elections?).  Most of the student were right-leaning.  I had expected CU to be a liberal haven, but I was surprised to find that it wasn't, well, at least when it came to the students.  It wasn't a conservative school by any means, but the student body was certainly moderate to moderately conservative.  There was the student backlash that happened when what's-his-name wrote about 9/11 and the little Eikmans, death threats to one of the openly gay professors, and shouts and graffiti of the word ****** at the basketball, football, and around the African studies building.

The Mountains Sun makes the best beer; if you ever get a chance to return to Boulder check it out.


----------



## sitarro

Coloradomtnman said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lived in Denver for 10 years. I loved Boulder, spent 4-6 days a week there. Used to bring my Afghan Hound to run at Chautauqua Park in the snow, he loved it(I never picked up his shit though). The Brewing Market was my favorite coffee house. Their Mountain Chai was very good.  The Falafel King was great. Nick and Willie's pizza was outstanding. But...... I hated the spoiled, ultra whiner, naive, hypocritical, libby CU students, what a pain in the ass they were.
> 
> Also..... Red Rocks was the greatest place to see a concert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did you live in Boulder?  I lived there in 2004-2005, and went to CU, the student body president was a Republican and so was most of the student government (which I didn't understand why the political spectrum was part of the student elections?).  Most of the student were right-leaning.  I had expected CU to be a liberal haven, but I was surprised to find that it wasn't, well, at least when it came to the students.  It wasn't a conservative school by any means, but the student body was certainly moderate to moderately conservative.  There was the student backlash that happened when what's-his-name wrote about 9/11 and the little Eikmans, death threats to one of the openly gay professors, and shouts and graffiti of the word ****** at the basketball, football, and around the African studies building.
> 
> The Mountains Sun makes the best beer; if you ever get a chance to return to Boulder check it out.
Click to expand...


I didn't live in Boulder, I just spent a lot of time there. I worked for a huge art supply store in Denver and a lot of my accounts were in Boulder. 
I moved to Denver in 1986 and left in late 1996. Boulder was known as the "Socialist Republic of Boulder" and CU was extraordinarily liberal. Of course the hypocrisy was pretty thick in the "Berkley of Colorado", the only blacks allowed in town played football and basketball for CU and they were constantly getting arrested for rape or other violence. The only hispanics allowed were the bus boys and maids.

I guess it's changed completely since I've been gone.


----------



## Care4all

Now granted, I have not been to the Rockies or yellowstone....I have been to colorado springs but it was fairly green and to Arizona, Phoenix and Scottsdale and to Nevada...las vegas...if that counts, ....and what I thought was beautiful...the red hue everywhere...from the sun on the greenless mountains to the pebbled red stone mulched yards, at the same time I thought seemed lifeless, compared to the green luscious yards full with green luscious trees or purple/burgundy leafed Maples or bright yellow Aspens in the fall....and I missed the spread of colors in the flowers and fruit blooms back east, and the green colors of life and blue colors of the water.


----------



## Toro

Vancouver, most beautiful city in the world and home of the 2009 Stanley Cup champions.












Near the seawall where I used to run.











University of British Columbia






From Grouse Mountain


----------



## del

Toro said:


> Vancouver, most beautiful city in the world and home of the 2009 Stanley Cup champions.



the bruins are moving!!? 

say it ain't so, toro, say it aint so.


----------



## strollingbones

i dont think i can go with v.c being the most beautiful....i was there...went to mayne island. and all..stayed at that fancy hotel that howard hughes lived at....westin...and then the pan pacific....i always took a walking tour down thru gas town and took a right....seems that was a bad idea...i saw parts of the city tourist arent suppose to see...a dead junkie....a junkie in the streets....it was not that nice...lots of proverty and drugs etc....(now i got some great bc bud) but too much herion and way way too much like homelessness...now stanley park was nice....but overall i will go with ottawa or montreal....loved them both....toronto sucked...just plain sucked


----------



## Toro

You saw The Downtown East Side.  Its a terrible place.  Its like that because all the other neighborhoods drove out the hookers and the junkies so they went there, which is why it is so intensely awful.

Other than that, its great.


----------



## xotoxi

del said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vancouver, most beautiful city in the world and home of the 2009 Stanley Cup champions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bruins are moving!!?
> 
> say it ain't so, toro, say it aint so.
Click to expand...

 
I was going to say...that city looks a little too douchy to be Boston!


----------



## Phoenix

You-all have some of the most beautiful pictures posted in this thread.  Awesome!  


This is as close to heaven as I've been yet - Montana.


----------

